# Grain free treats?????



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Zukes has some that are grain free. You said no raw so that knocks out my kids favorite which is Sojo freeze dried raw. I know there are a few made by the better dog food brands that are grain free but would have to be in the dog food store looking at labels to remember them...


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm also not sure what you mean by raw. I use Polka Dot Brand dried cod skins that I crumble and break to dust and my dog is happy with any amount. Pure protein. I also use Origen Free Run Duck which is a dehydrated morsel, also broken to dust. They have other varieties, all big hits. The highest value treat for Buck is bit of hot dog! Figures...


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Merrick has some great ones, and Zukes are also really good. Blue Buffalo Wilderness is a good one, too.

For extra-special high-value treats, Archie gets little bits of boiled chicken, string cheese, or hot dogs. The chicken is really easy and economical - we just buy a big bag of frozen chicken breasts, then when you need one you just boil it in water for about 15 minutes or so and voila! One chicken breast lasts him quite a while since they're only for high-value stuff.

If you're OK with rice flour (which is a grain, but it's much better than wheat or corn) Natural Balance food rolls are awesome. You can just cut them up into little squares and use them as training treats. They last quite a while that way and are nutritious and delicious.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Just go for straight meats - freeze dried chicken, lamb lung, cod skins etc.


----------



## BeBe67 (May 13, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions. I wouldn't mind freeze dried, I just don't want to serve raw bloody meat to my dogs. I just get grossed out by the thought of that (sorry Don't want to offend anyone) The smell of raw meat especially chicken makes me want to barf. But it is ironic that the perfect steak for me is RARE cooked about three minutes per side. LOL go figure 

Bebe


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

My entire store is wheat/ corn free so if you want suggestions I can tell you certain brands ( most mine are Canadian) or a trick is to look at the brands well known healthy chains carry like http://www.tailblazerspets.com they are known for raw, dehydrated, freeze dried, etc. Any dehydrated food company usually makes bite size version for treats. Examples are " smack " , " amore", " orijen freezedried" , " puppy love ", " aura", " farm fresh", abs these are just Canadian lines....


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

I use the ziwipeak food as treats for Rory. They come in treats too but they're pretty expensive (in Australia anyway, not sure what they cost in the US) so it's better value to get the normal food one. They're in great sized small pieces and I still break them in half. He loves the venison!


----------



## Reiko (Mar 9, 2013)

*Zuke's Natural Jerky Bites*

Lately I've been using Zuke's Natural Jerky Bites in Tender Lamb Recipe flavor. I cut each up into smaller pieces for Mini and Bichon. They like it a lot and no digestive (or other) problems.


----------

